# 8 Wheel Rake & 9Ft Cutting Width



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Can anyone help me figure out if I can rake 3 rows into 1? I have an 8 wheel rake on a Panorama caddy and a JD 275 disk mower with a 9' cut. When I attempt to adjust the rake I can't get 3 rows without moving the wheels out the entire bar or adjust the windrow in which I'd rather not due because of drying time. I've been doing 1 full row and 2 half rows with the rake.


----------



## hvy 1ton (Aug 22, 2008)

Depending on the width of the windrows, you need 20'-24' of rake width to catch 3 rows. If your having trouble getting 3 why not just rake 2, especially if your doing grass. Also, if your getting 1 full row and 2 half's isn't the same amount of hay as 2 rows?


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm doing alfalfa and getting 2 rows but am trying for 3.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Won't work. Not wide enough, look at getting at 12 wheel to cover it.

We try to lay our swaths out at nine feed wide from out NH 499 when we are pushed for drying time, a 10 wheel rake will barely get the entire two swaths. That is a raking width of right at 21'.

The three swaths from the 9' haybine will be 18' from center to center. With the size of the swath you are looking at at least 21', but that is a tight swath.

Don't forget that you will also need a kicker wheel for turning the center swath.

Jim


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. I do have a kicker on my 8, so I'll just have to work on getting a better uniform windrow from the width I can pickup.


----------



## hvy 1ton (Aug 22, 2008)

Lazy J said:


> Won't work. Not wide enough, look at getting at 12 wheel to cover it.
> 
> Don't forget that you will also need a kicker wheel for turning the center swath.
> 
> Jim


I forgot to actually say that part. As far as kicker wheels, I only use mine on grass. There was a noticeable difference with shatter loss with the kickers in alfalfa.


----------

